# DNA Testing



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I wasn't sure where else to post this, so it's going here...


I was wondering if anyone has any experience with those DNA tests you can buy for your dogs to see what they're mixed with. One of my dogs, Riley, is obviously part Sheltie, but I can't figure out what else she might be mixed with. She's quite fast when she gets running, and has movement like a Whippet, but she also has ticking on her legs like a Spaniel, though I don't really see either of those in her, just the obvious Sheltie part. Has anyone tried one of those tests on their dogs and found it to be a fun little experience? Or a complete waste of time and money? I'm not sure I really want to fork out 60 bucks, but it's something that I've been curious about since I adopted her. I really can't figure out what she is! Haha.

Also, has anyone tried out one of those tests on a dog that you _knew_ to be purebred (you knew the parentage, etc.) and it came back with odd results? Told you that your dog was mixed with something, which you knew to be false?

I guess I'm just wondering if these tests are a waste of money, or if there's any truth to them...


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have never done one of any of my dogs, but I know a few people who have done them on their dogs and in most cases the results kind of left people scratching their heads due to the strange breed mixes that came up. 

Of course, this was several years ago and the whole process could be much improved now.
Sheilah


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Melina said:


> Also, has anyone tried out one of those tests on a dog that you _knew_ to be purebred (you knew the parentage, etc.) and it came back with odd results? Told you that your dog was mixed with something, which you knew to be false?


Yes!






Edit: I think it would be funny to take the results of something like this to people with breed bans hehe... He's not a pit bull! he's border collie!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Lin said:


> I think it would be funny to take the results of something like this to people with breed bans hehe... He's not a pit bull! he's border collie!


:rofl:


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Hi Melinda - I'm going to move this to the genetics area and maybe you'll get a few more responses.  If not, maybe you'll just have to share your experience with us.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Melina  No "D" (Everyone does that, no worries). I suppose I should have put this in the Genetics area to begin with, would have made more sense! Thank you for moving it, though.

I doubt I'm going to get a DNA test done after watching that video though, haha.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I was wondering that if we got a DNA test on Tanner to see what he might be, I wouldn't be surprised if Wookie or Bear showed up.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Melina said:


> Melina  No "D" (Everyone does that, no worries).


:blush: Oops, sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Brighthorizondogs (May 31, 2010)

I heard the cheek one can come back really strange even when people have sent them it just out of curiosity of their accurancy from their purebreds. The wisdom panel I have heard is far more accurate and involves more breeds plus requires a blood sample which you vet must draw so no margin for error. On the other who knows, maybe your dog was making out with a chihuahua earlier and it will come back a trace of that or a trace GSD. If the dog has cheek cells from another dog in their mouth the test could be altered.


----------



## Brighthorizondogs (May 31, 2010)

If I had the money I probably would have tried it on at least a couple of my dogs. They are all either pure or 50/50 pure cross. It would be interesting to see if the giant schnoodle would actually come back as giant schnauzer and poodle. If it can back something tiny I would drop. This boy is a first generation and 80lbs. Has anyone tried one on their purebred GSD?

Lin you should try the upgrade, they now can detect staffordshire. See if it comes back accurate now lol.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

The video wasn't mine, just one I've seen on youtube


----------

